# Turtle Wax



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Last August prior to our annual French trip I gave the van a quick coat with some Turtlewax that I found at the back of a cupboard, must have been at least 15 years old. Yesterday I took the van out for a spin but had to wipe off some black streaks first. As I hosed the van I could clearly see that the Turtlewax was still there and working well- much better that the Autoglym that I normally use. So top marks for the Turtlewax or is it just another case of - they don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Not sure what was in Turtle Wax but I had some dead flies on the front of the van that Autoglym was struggling to remove, like you I had an old bottle of Turtle Wax which removed all the dead flies easily. I was also recommended to another TW product a few years ago, called ICE. It was brilliant you could polish everything with it & it never left any white residue. Oddly enough TW seem to have dropped this product now in UK but it is readily available in the US.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Is it suitable for the alu part (habi end) as well as the regular metal bodywork?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Devonboy said:


> Not sure what was in Turtle Wax but *I had some dead flies on the front of the van* that Autoglym was struggling to remove, like you I had an old bottle of Turtle Wax which removed all the dead flies easily. I was also recommended to another TW product a few years ago, called ICE. It was brilliant you could polish everything with it & it never left any white residue. Oddly enough TW seem to have dropped this product now in UK but it is readily available in the US.


A product very good for cleaning and especially dead flies is G101, but I think is only available delivered by their Reps and not stocked in shops as it is generally used by the motor trade.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I use Williams Waterless Wax (Williams is the F1 Williams) or Proshine Spray and Shine (both waterless products) and they work extremely well.

For stubborn marks i.e runs from the roof I use Autoglym Motorhome cleaner then on of the two above, but usually the black marks just rub off due to the Karnuba wax in these products.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

HermanHymer said:


> Is it suitable for the alu part (habi end) as well as the regular metal bodywork?


Sorry, no idea. My van is painted Alu sides and back, fibreglass front ,and plastic skirts - I did it all .


----------

